# Fuse box?!?



## lcwilsonjr4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Where is the fuse box, inside the car?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

You have to remove the panel under the steering wheel. If I remember correctly, I'm pretty sure if just pops off.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It swings down from pivot points on the bottom and then can be slid off by moving it sideways. Grab it by the gap below the steering wheel and pull down


----------

